# ThermoPro TP20  Cusstomer Service.



## smokinmate (Sep 5, 2017)

I just wanted to give a shout out to the Customer Service at ThermoPro. One of my probes went out. I called them and told them I needed a new probe. They shipped me one no questions asked. Great to have a good Customer Service department to deal with. I really like the TP20 unit.


----------



## thermopro (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks so much for the kind words. We appreciate your business.


----------

